# snail identification



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

can you help me identify this snail and tell me if it will eat my plants.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

That's a big ole Pond Snail! They're a great addition to any planted tank (when their numbers are manageable), they won't hurt your plants at all. I consider them a barometer of the amount of algae in the tank, when algae goes up, so do their numbers.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

ooo, thanks. i thot pond snails had flatter, circular shells instead of this shaped. i have a few of those flat ones in a tank right now and was wondering if i should add this kind in also. i found two of these guys in a bowl i use to keep,temporarily, clippings in.

these are more intersting shape-wise and more active. they have very long eye stalks


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

like he said, its a pond snail.

in my opinion they are THE BEST for your tank. They do not grow too fast like ramshorns and do not bother the plants at all...


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

k, thanks for the help. i plan on leaving it in there. btw what are those things called....the white disk things that are related to snails or something like that? those only eat algae too right?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have the same snail type in my 20g -long and also a similar type but the foot (bottom part) is not so long.

I believe they are two different species. The one in the picture I believe love algae. I actually had snails clean my pennywort.

I also have the one with the typical snail swirl, but interestingly the shell looks like a leopard print and at certain angles the lights make the shell look like gold (using 4200k lights). Any idea what these ares?


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

i think there called pouch snails. i have alot (i mean alot) of these im my tank. they came as a bonus with my plants. they have not harmed any plants, but they will clean up any mess. if you put a algea wafer in your tank, they will all come out to the wafer, its kinda kool. i didnt know how many i had until i put in that wafer.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's a good site for Id'ing snails... http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php


----------

